

Any hotel firms connection to AirBnB fiasco? - forkandwait

Just saying, it would be really interesting if they facilitated a house thrashing that got very public very quick.
======
rprasad
It wouldn't be very interesting, since this sort of stuff happens to hotels
all the time. Really, the only suprising thing about the incident is that
Airbnb got to 2 million stays without something like this becoming publicly
known.

Hotels don't have a financial interest in taking down Airbnb -- the type of
customers that would use Airbnb are the type of customers who wouldn't stay at
a hotel in the first place, or who would make such poor guests that they
wouldn't be worth the dismal revenue they bring in.

